# Can we discuss RH looms?



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

All this talk about weaving .... so I've signed up for a couple of weaving forums over on Yahoo. My library has a book on weaving goes from descriptions of backstrap, inkle, to jack floor looms, but just that descriptions and RH isn't included. Now I was thinking of making a Navajo loom but made a triloom instead - but want something smaller then the almost 7' triloom, and definitely faster. The RH looms seem to be popular, versatile and small enough for our little crowded house - does anyone have any opinions? Book suggestions? Like us all I want to stay as inexpensive (naw, cheap!) as possible. Ebay buying is scary to me when I can tell some sellers don't know what they are selling and I don't know anything either!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese which groups did you join? Some are better than others. I have only just found out that there are two small loom groups. I prefer the Small Loom group rather than the small_loom one. The latter seems to be full of in fighting. Cyndi and I and I think Grams are on the Small Loom group.

I have a 32 inch RH (Ashford) I want to get the stand for it because it is so large. It seems to me that a lot of people really like the new Ashford Knitters Loom, basically a small (16") RH loom with a 8.5 dent heddle. The 16" rh loom seems popular whether or not it is the knitters loom. I think it is popular because it is small and more portable than the larger looms. Krompski makes one that fold in half if you are short on space and it also has a warping board on the back. I've heard very good things about that loom.

I haven't woven much on mine, I'm so busy with other things I NEED to make time to weave. I think once I get a stand for it I may use it more. I have a couple of Inkle looms that I have used much more than my RH but I can take them to work. Maybe portability is part of the issue for me :shrug:

Books: Hands On Rigid Heddle Weaving. I have the Ashford rigid heddle book but there isn't much new in there.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I also have a 32" Ashford RH that I love. I have it on the stand and leave it set up in my living room all the time. I go back and forth between the 7'triloom and the RH loom. I can watch tv or whatever while I weave. I have the book, Hands on Rigid Heddle Weaving which is great. I am going to get the Ashford Knitters Loom so I can take it to work with me next. It now comes in 2 different widths, 12" and 20". It folds up with the weaving still on it is why I am wanting it, easy to transport. I love my RH though. Marilyn


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Marchie and Patches. I joined both of those groups ... I'm prety sure. Anyway I am getting posts from Small Loom at any rate and as I begin to comprehend the lingo, things might get clearer! Major portability isn't necessary - I work at home, could I put it on a table? But I would think the 32" would be more versatile since you could weave a narrower piece on it too, right? And there would be more piecing with the 16". I would be interested in weaving coverlets, lap robes, rugs ... are rugs do-able on these types of looms? Did you guys buy your looms used or new? If used, where?
Enough questions for ya? LOL. It's both fun and scary investigating new fiber equipment.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

My son gave me mine for Christmas last year. It was new. I got it from laffing-horse.com, and yes, I wanted the larger one because I wanted to weave as wide as possible. I have several throws I have woven that are 29 - 30" wide and up to 60" long. You can also only warp 6 inches wide if you want to. I am weaving my dad a scarf right now that is 12" wide, so it is pretty versitile. You could put it on a table, it has a notch on the back side to fit against a table, but it would be pretty big to handle. It is very easy to warp so that is definately a plus. I am sure that you will get many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got mine new too! You can look at this site for RH looms. I haven't seen many used ones on the market http://www.kbbspin.org/taxonomy/term/6


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, given that it's probable that I'd have to buy a RH loom new, are you guys happy that you didn't put the money towards some other type of loom? It doesn't sound like it but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese,
I started with the book "Weaving with out a Loom", went on to getting weaving tablets (cards), then to a rectangular frame loom for rugs, a small triangle loom, Harrisville-Design T/6 floor loom (still in the box), 2 RH looms and now a 4-harness table J-loom ...

(these things have a way of multiplying like spinning wheels!)

I've not woven on the H-D or the J-loom. The RH is a great loom, get the biggest you can afford to buy. There is so much more you can do on it than just a tabby weave


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cyndi, Have you woven anything rug like on your RH looms? I'm thinking that sometimes I might like to just use carded wool or cloth for a change of pace. Will the warps on these looms hold up to that? Or for those projects should I just go ahead and build myself a sturdy Navajo style? I just get weary of how slow that type of weaving is - obviously I need to find the Zen aspect ... what can I say, I'm a poor example of a Buddhist! LOL Well, off to my version of chop wood, carry water. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese in the Ashford RH book they have a rug they weave on an RH loom that is from fibers. It looks almost like just the sheep skin rather than a woven rug so it isn't a smooth woven fabric but fluffy like a fleece rug would be. I don't know if that is what you were thinking of. It is nice looking. I don't know if you can weave a rag rug on an RH loom. I have a feeling that the tension wouldn't be high enough but I really don't know. Maybe that would be a good question to ask on the Yahoo loom groups.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, that's similar to what I was thinking of. I did get a response from that gal with the Harp - she wants $250 for it with stand and bits, this would also include the postage. I haven't found out yet tho what width it is - forgot to ask the first time. If it's the 32" I think that might be a pretty good price but if a 24", maybe not as good. Like spinning wheels I guess the best I can hope for is something like 30% off the new price for second hand. Any thoughts? It's about $100 more than I wanted to spend - the stand seems extraneous to me but I doubt she'd want to sell them separately.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well pricing the stands last night on eBay those alone can run at least $100. For me to buy the stand for my 32" Ashford will cost about $120 including shipping and that is on the inexpensive side. Ask her what size it was. I don't remember her mentioning it. I see she just posted another post I'll go see if I can find out for you. In the mean time ask her. It sounds like a good deal to me if it is the loom and the stand and postage and some extras. I would also want to know what extras though. Most looms come with the one heddle, 1-2 stick shuttles and slay hook and mine cane with warping pegs but this one has the warping board on the back. I'll be back if I find out anything more.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Just got an email that it's the 16".


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh, well..... I have thought about a 16 inch but if you want a bigger one then this isn't a good deal after all. I'm not sure why you would want or need a stand for a loom that small :shrug: But I have heard a lot of really good things about the smaller looms. Just keep in mine that if you have a loom that is 16 inches you cannot weave a width of 16 inches, maybe 15 inches. Mine that is 32" I can maybe weave a 30-31" width. At least that is what I have been told.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FWIW, on eBay they have 16" Harps for sale at the "Buy it Now" price from $131 with free shipping. There is this loom that had a day and a half left. Looks like a great deal if you can slip in during Thanksgiving celebrations http://tinyurl.com/2c6wc5 It isn't as big as you would like but it might be a good start and the price is right, at least for now.

Here is another one that has a few more days to it. http://tinyurl.com/27euc4


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I'll be popping into Ebay to watch things. Hope everyone is having a happy weaving week!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese said:


> Cyndi, Have you woven anything rug like on your RH looms?


Liese,
I've woven a few rugs (a rag rug and a fleece rug) on a simple rectangular frame loom using a method called 'twinning'


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Liese,
> I've woven a few rugs (a rag rug and a fleece rug) on a simple rectangular frame loom using a method called 'twinning'


Hey Cyndi, 

I'm not finding anything about doing this by googling - where did you learn this technique?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dawndra (here on HT) showed me a few years ago. Haven't seen Dawndra around much the last few years though.

Twined rag rugs are also called twisted weft rugs. I have a book about it, but can't remember what the title is


found it Twined Rag Rugs by Bobbie Irwin
http://www.woolery.com/Pages/coversweave/twinedragrug.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/62055/a_survey_of_rugmaking_techniques_from.html


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks so much, I did a library search and there are several libraries that I think my library can intraloan this from. A short reference on the big rug making site but no real instructions.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I would be happy to copy the instructions for this fleece rug and send them to you. I have a scanner so I could try that too. Although I have never scanned anything before so it will be a learning experience.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

That would be great Marchie, thanks very much.


----------

